# Apuritansmind t-shirts and sanctification



## RamistThomist (Sep 5, 2004)

I really didn't know where to put this thread so I thought this would be good. Webmaster has the most awesome t shirts on sale and I can't decide on which one to get! I tacked on "Sanctification" to my thread because I plan to wear this t shirt as a challenge to the paganism and churchiantiy on my college campus. Now please understand: I do not approve of mere witness wear (which webmaster's t shirts are the farthest thing from that). I have narrowed it down to two: the Dabney t shirt and the John Knox t shirt. I have been listening to lectures on Dabneys worldview and he has a mindset that is desperately needed today. His worldview is a militant attack upon the churchianity prevalent on my "christian" campus. I realize that the t shirt does not make the man, but hopefullys says something about him.

Any suggestions?

Also, if I pay via Paypal How long will it take to get to Central Louisiana?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 5, 2004)

Awwwww man! I was hoping that I could be instantly sanctified just by purchasing one of those t-shirts...instead of groaning about my corruptions and infirmities.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 5, 2004)

No, no, no...

You need to get the "100% Biblically Certified CALVINIST" shirt. That shirt has recieved a GREAT response at my school... and Southern is a fairly Calvinistic baptist school! If I wore a shirt like that at my alma mater, Moody Bible Institute, there would have been a riot! And that would have been a riot!!!


----------



## FrozenChosen (Sep 5, 2004)

[quote:dc831b352a="SolaScriptura"]No, no, no...

You need to get the "100% Biblically Certified CALVINIST" shirt. That shirt has recieved a GREAT response at my school... and Southern is a fairly Calvinistic baptist school! If I wore a shirt like that at my alma mater, Moody Bible Institute, there would have been a riot! And that would have been a riot!!![/quote:dc831b352a]

I've thought about getting that one soooooooo many times. It gnaws at me.

Birthday is coming up, any PB friends who want to send a Pope some Calvinist T-shirt love?


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 5, 2004)

You are right. It is my senior year and I need to go out with a bang! However, I think I shall go with the dabney shirt.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 5, 2004)

I like the "Venerable Dead" one and the "Chosen" one, and I plan to eventually order a Puritan Board one and a "Calvinist - 100% Biblically Certified" one sometime. :thumbup: Matt for creating all those!


----------

